# Drsmurto's Golden Ale Final Hops



## beermonster17 (1/2/11)

Hi all,
After getting advice on basic recipies to start my first all grain brew i decided to go for the DrSmurto's Golden Ale. I now have all the ingredients but am not sure what is meant by 0 min hops are dry hops in secondary as of the brewers notes. Does this mean dropping 15g of hops into the fermenter or into a cube before adding to the fermenter, any help would be great cheers,
beermonster17.


----------



## warra48 (1/2/11)

Dry hopping means adding the hops to your fermenter.

To maximise the aroma, you are best to do this after your initial fermentation has subsided, say after the first 5 to 7 days. Then just drop the hop pellets into your fermenter, leave it for another 5 to 7 days, and then bottle etc.

Obviously, the bottling issue is subject to the ususal caveats about ensuring your hydro readings are stable and within your expected FG range.

Incidentally, I brewed one of these 2 weeks ago. I dry hopped it 6 days ago, and will probably bottle mine on Friday.

For your first AG, I wouldn't be concerned to bother with a transfer to a secondary container. I bottle all my brews straight from primary (other than lagers), and they can be in there for up to 4 weeks without problems.


----------



## haysie (1/2/11)

beermonster17 said:


> Hi all,
> After getting advice on basic recipies to start my first all grain brew i decided to go for the DrSmurto's Golden Ale. I now have all the ingredients but am not sure what is meant by 0 min hops are dry hops in secondary as of the brewers notes. Does this mean dropping 15g of hops into the fermenter or into a cube before adding to the fermenter, any help would be great cheers,
> beermonster17.



Cubing any hops @ boiling temps will give you next to zero aroma and more likely less flavor and definitly more bitterness. Primary fermentation will also impact on any late additions. If going straight to the fermenter wait until at least 70% attentuation, chuck them in raw which I prefer not to do because I like to harvest the yeast or dump the next beer onto some of the yeast cake so hence, I use plain old stockings or a hop sock or swiss voile. If I am not harvesting re-using the yeast, just throw them in nude.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (1/2/11)

I've done the no dry hopping version twice :icon_drool2: Surely the good doctor can't be wrong!!

EDIT 12/10/08
My latest variation used JW trad and JW caramalt instead of Wey Pils and Wey Caramunich. Hops adjusted to 20 min and flame-out. No dry hopping. Scored 46/50 at ANAWBS 2008 and was best beer of show (bottle conditioned for 2 months).


----------

